# OT > Offtopic >  Helsingin päätöksenteko joukkoliikennehankkeissa

## kuukanko

> HKL:hän ei nykyisellään vastaa uusien joukkoliikennehankkeiden valmistelusta, vaan sitä tekevät HSL ja KSV.


Kyllä vastaa Helsingissä, koska HKL omistaa Helsingin joukkoliikenneinfran. Ennen HKL:n osuutta valmistelua tekee KSV, tosin HKL:kin usein osallistuu siihen.

HSL taas hoitaa Helsingin seudun 14 kunnan strategista liikennejärjestelmäsuunnittelua (HLJ), mutta siinä suunnittelussa ei puututa juurikaan yksittäisiin hankkeisiin. Lähinnä hankkeita se pääsee, kun osana HLJ:tä vahvistetaan kuntien yhteinen näkemys toteutettavista hankkeista. Sekin lista syntyy yleensä kuntien ja valtion keskinäisenä kompromissina, jonka tekemisessä HSL vain toimii sovittelijana.

Sitten seuraavan kerran HSL astuu toden teolla mukaan joukkoliikennehankkeisiin, kun HSL:n joukkoliikenteen tilaajaviranomaispuoli alkaa järjestää liikennettä. Se tapahtuu vasta, kun hankkeen valmistuminen alkaa lähestyä (esim. Kehäradassa ja Länsimetrossa ollaan vasta nyt siinä vaiheessa). Isommissa ratahankkeissa HSL:n tilaajaviranomaispuoli voi myös hahmotella sekä liityntäliikennettä että itse raideliikennettä etukäteen, jotta hankkeen kannattavuuden arviointiin ja terminaalien tilavarauksiin saadaan paremmat eväät sekä uusia junia/ratikoita osataan ostaa tarvittava määrä (tosin esim. Länsimetroa varten HKL ostaa silti enemmän, kun se varautuu jo metroliikenteen laajennuksiin).

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Kyllä vastaa Helsingissä, koska HKL omistaa Helsingin joukkoliikenneinfran. Ennen HKL:n osuutta valmistelua tekee KSV, tosin HKL:kin usein osallistuu siihen.


Totta, hyvä tarkennus. Päävastuu uusien hankkeiden kehittämisestä ei kuitenkaan ole HKL:ssä. Valitettavasti en ole aivan varma, onko se oikeastaan missään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Päävastuu uusien hankkeiden kehittämisestä ei kuitenkaan ole HKL:ssä. Valitettavasti en ole aivan varma, onko se oikeastaan missään.


Ei se taida olla. Itse asiassa paitsi vastuu, myös suunnitteluprosessin etenemismuoto ja päätöksentekoprosessi ovat hakusessa. Kenen aloitteesta ryhdytään suunnittelemaan uutta raitiotietä? Mikä virasto suunnittelee mitäkin? Mikä luottamuselin päättää mistäkin? Valmista kaavaa ei ole.

Kuukanko myös hiukan vähättelee HSL:n roolia. Se on totta, että isojen poikien hankkeissa (metro, kehärata) HSL:ltä ei kysytä mitään eikä sen mahdollisilla sanomisillakaan olisi väliä. Mutta pienemmissä hankkeissa HSL:llä on roolinsa, on se sitten hyvä asia tai ei. Esimerkiksi Topeliuksenkadun raitiotiehen HSL:ssä on suhtauduttu penseästi, sillä HSL pitää tärkeämpänä bussien toimintaedellytysten säilyttämistä Topeliuksella. Minun mielestäni ne bussit pitäisi siirtää sieltä kokonaan pois... Sen sijaan esimerkiksi Munkkivuoren ratikan tai vaikkapa bussilinjojen 68/71 raiteistamisen kohdalla on suorastaan vastuutonta, että HSL on niin passiivinen  sen tulisi tuottaa meille joukkoliikennettä mahdollisimman laadukkaasti ja kustannustehokkaasti, jolloin sen tulisi kaikin keinoin edistää tämäntyyppisten hankkeiden suunnittelua ja suunnittelun niin osoittaessa edelleen edistää toteuttamista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Päävastuu uusien hankkeiden kehittämisestä ei kuitenkaan ole HKL:ssä. Valitettavasti en ole aivan varma, onko se oikeastaan missään.


Minun käsittääkseni päävastuu on KSV:ssä, mutta koska hankkeiden toteuttaminen vaatii monen muunkin osapuolen sitoutumisen, voi melkein mikä tahansa niistä estää hankkeiden toteutumisen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minun käsittääkseni päävastuu on KSV:ssä, mutta koska hankkeiden toteuttaminen vaatii monen muunkin osapuolen sitoutumisen, voi melkein mikä tahansa niistä estää hankkeiden toteutumisen.


Olen samaa mieltä. Se, että vastuita ja oikeuksia ei ole selkeästi määritelty, johtaa tähän tilanteeseen. Ja tämän tilanteen tulos puolestaan on, että mikään suunnitelmallisuus ei toteudu, vaan mennään eteenpäin ajelehtimalla ja hallitsemattomasti.

Tulkitsen historiaa siten, että tämä tilanne on syntynyt suunnilleen 1960-luvulla, kun liikennesuunnittelu irrotettiin kaavoituksesta ja kaavoitus alistettiin liikenneinsinöörien numeroille, jotka olivat muka parempi suunnittelun lähtökohta kuin kaavoittajan käsitys liikenteestä, sen keinoista ja tarpeista kaupunkirakenteen osana. Hylättiin siihenastinen ymmärrys erilaisten liikennemuotojen roolista, koska autoilun katsottiin ja haluttiin korvaavan kaiken muun liikenteen. Ja kun jo 1950-luvulla ymmärrettiin ja osattiin laskea, ettei autoilu mahdu siihen kaupunkirakentamisen tapaan jota siihen asti oli noudatettu, tästä saatiin syy sille, että kaavoittajan sijaan (auto)liikennesuunnittelijan tuli määrätä kaavoituksen lähtökohdat.

Mutta eivät kaavoittajatkaan näyttäneet pitävän puoltaan. Päinvastoin, moni merkittävässä asemassa ollut kaavoittaja oli innostunut autoilun ylivallasta. Alvar Aalto etunenässä keskustan Terassitorisuunnitelmansa kanssa. Mutta ei hän ollut ainoa. Professori Olli Kivinen piirsi autokaupugnin yleiskaavaa Turkuun ja koulutti arkkitehteja uuteen autokaupunkiajatteluun. Olavi Laisaari vastusti suomalaisen kaupunkisuunittelun oppi-isän Otto-Iivari Meurmanin oppeja ja julkaisi täydellisen autokaupungin periaatteensa kirjassaan Tehokas kaupunki. Aarne Ervi kuvaili autossa vietettävää aikaa miellyttäväksi hetkeksi verrattuna junissa ja maanalaisissa kuluvaan aikaan. Viljo Rewell, Helsingin Makkaratalon ja Vaasan uuden keskustan suunnittelija, asetti autoilun maankäytön tehokkuuteen nähden etusijalle.

Käytännössä metron tuominen keskusteluun sotki kokonaisuuden hallinnan. Metro todettiin välttämättömäksi autoilun mahdollistajana. Mutta kun kyse oli valtavasta hankkeesta, se alkoi elää omaa elämäänsä. Metrotoimikunta oli kaupungin muusta toiminnasta erillinen yksikkö, joka sai tehdä ja teki mitä halusi. Ja kun oli kyse suurista rahoista, metro kiinnosti teollisuutta ja rakentajia, ja taikina paisui.

Metro tai junarata ovat kaupunkirakenteellisia ratkaisuja, eivät liikennevälinevalintoja. Silti Helsingin seudun suunnittelua on ohjannut metrotoimikunnan perinne ja osin samat henkilötkin. Metrotoimikunta ja siitä muodostettu HKL:n suunnitteluyksikkö ovat piirrelleet metroratoja 2000-luvulle saakka, ja kaupunkirakennetta on sitten soviteltu näihin ratalinajuksiin, viimeksi Östersundomissa. Raitioteistä ovat olleet kiinnostuneet vain muutamat KSV:n arkkitehdit, kuten Mikael Sundman (Pasilat ja Arabianranta) ja Matti Visanti (Pikku-Huopalahti). Muualle on suunniteltu autokaupunkia, koska metro ei tule ja joukkoliikenne ei kiinnosta.

Tämä omituinen asetelma näkyi erinomaisen hyvin Kruunuvuorenrannan suunnittelussa. HKL eli suunnittelujohtaja Seppo Vepsäläinen halusi jyrkästi Laajasaloon metron toisen metrolinjan jatkeena. Metron tueksi piti asuttaa myös Santahamina, jotta metrolle saataisiin tarpeeksi käyttäjiä. KSV:n liikennesuunnittelu oli metroa vastaan. Se halusi raitiotien ja sen rinnalle kevyen liikenteen väylän. Vastuullinen suunnittelija Paavo Vuonokari joutui kerta toisensa jälkeen kumoamaan Vepsäläiseltä tulleet metroehdotukset ja niiden laskelmat. Kaavoituksen pääsuunnittelija Riitta Jalkanen piirrätti yleiskaavaa täydelliselle autoilulle, kuten muuallakin Helsingin lähiöt suunniteltiin. Hänelle sopi metro, koska maanalaisena sillä ei olisi vaikutusta kaavoitukseen. Ajatus, joka kertoo osaltaan siitä, että autoilu on kaavoituksen lähtökohta, koska kerran joukkoliikenneratkaisuilla ei ole kaavoitukseen vaikutusta. YTV oli asiassa Vepsäläisen eli HKL:n, ei KSV:n linjalla. Ehkä Vepsäläisen henkilökohtaisten suhteiden vuoksi.

Minusta tilanne ei korjaannu, ellei tätä hiekkalaatikkoa panna järjestykseen. Nykytila on autoilun ja mahdollisimman kalliiden investointien eduksi, mutta ehkäpä juuri siksi nykytila pysyykin. Kokonaisuuden hallitseva suunnittelu voisi johtaa poliittisten ohjelmien ja strategioiden toteuttamiseen, joka tarkoittaisi autoilun maksimointiin tähtäävän suunnittelukulttuurin loppumista.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Kokonaisuuden hallitseva suunnittelu voisi johtaa poliittisten ohjelmien ja strategioiden toteuttamiseen


Minusta tämä ei ole vain liikennesuunnittelua vaivaava ongelma, vaan koko Helsingin kaupungin toimintaa koskeva kysymys. Hyvin vahvat ja itsenäiset virastot osaoptimoivat toimintaa omalta kantiltaan eikä lopputulokset useinkaan ole sitten niitä, mitä tavoiteltiin - jos nyt edes saadaan mitään aikaiseksi. Pidempään Helsingin kaupungin päätöksentekoa seuranneilta olen saanut käsityksen, että tälläkin toimintamallilla on vuosikymmenten perinteet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta tämä ei ole vain liikennesuunnittelua vaivaava ongelma, vaan koko Helsingin kaupungin toimintaa koskeva kysymys. Hyvin vahvat ja itsenäiset virastot osaoptimoivat toimintaa omalta kantiltaan eikä lopputulokset useinkaan ole sitten niitä, mitä tavoiteltiin - jos nyt edes saadaan mitään aikaiseksi. Pidempään Helsingin kaupungin päätöksentekoa seuranneilta olen saanut käsityksen, että tälläkin toimintamallilla on vuosikymmenten perinteet.


Niinpä. Yksi esimerkki lienee kaupungin kiinteistöpolitiikassa. Tilakeskus hinnoittelee kaupungin omistamat tilat ja usein niin, ettei kaupungin virastoilla ole varaa maksaa kaupungin itse itseltään perimiä vuokria. Sitten tilat ovat tyhjinä ja virastot maksavat vuokria yksityisille sijoittajille. Otetaan vaikka yhtenä esimerkkinä Raitioliikennemuseo. Vanha raitiovaunuhalli muutetaan sirkukseksi, jolla ei oikein ole menekkiä. Ratikoita varten vuokrataan valtiolta varasto Tuusulasta. Siellä ei vaunuja edes voi päästä katsomaan, vaikka joukkoliikennemuseot ovat maailmalla varsin suosittuja paikkoja.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Minusta tämä ei ole vain liikennesuunnittelua vaivaava ongelma, vaan koko Helsingin kaupungin toimintaa koskeva kysymys. Hyvin vahvat ja itsenäiset virastot osaoptimoivat toimintaa omalta kantiltaan eikä lopputulokset useinkaan ole sitten niitä, mitä tavoiteltiin - jos nyt edes saadaan mitään aikaiseksi. Pidempään Helsingin kaupungin päätöksentekoa seuranneilta olen saanut käsityksen, että tälläkin toimintamallilla on vuosikymmenten perinteet.


Kuntauudistus pääkaupunkiseudulla ja metropolihallinto jossain muodossa olisi todellakin tarpeen. Liikenneasioista puhuttaessa tarpeen olisi koko seudun yhteinen kaupunkisuunnittelu- ja liikennevirasto, joka saisi mielellään ottaa vastuulleen myös Uudenmaan ELY-keskuksen hoitamat liikenneasiat toimialueellaan. Lisäksi olisi tarpeen joukko paikallisempia kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastoja, jotka vastaisivat varsinaisesta asemakaavoituksesta ja siihen liittyvästä liikennesuunnittelusta.

Hallintomallista muutoin en sano sen enempää, paitsi että vastaavaa järkevöittämistä tarvittaisiin varmaan muillakin hallintoaloilla, jotta seudullisista asioista vastaisi selkeästi seudulliset virastot lautakuntien valvonnassa, eikä niin, että seudulliset päätökset olisivat usean tasavahvan viraston kompromisseja, joka käytäntö ohimennen sanoen ei käytännössä mahdollista demokraattista valvontaa.

----------

